# nice buddins



## KarlKronic (Sep 8, 2017)

hey all been busy havent been here in a bit but here is update photo of one of my big girls, all pretty with the buds a growing.
turning out well i think.


:48: 

View attachment 20170907_190156.jpg


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 9, 2017)

She looks green and happy and healthy.  Good job!


----------



## RubyRed (Sep 12, 2017)

:48:


----------



## chrismitchell31 (Apr 18, 2018)

Nice job Karl. Looks nice and healthy [emoji122]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

